# Spus Put Up 131 Points on Raptors...



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Without Duncan and Parker. Whoda thunk it? Of course they also gave up 124, but I guess we can let that slide this time. 

Ginobili led the way with 36 points, 8 assists, and 4 blocks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That was an outstanding game to watch. Jefferson, Ginobili, Mason, and Hill are a dynamite 4some to watch play together.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just realized I wrote "Spus". That game must have worn me out.


----------

